# help with any info on torpheus namansi reef



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Guys,

I just think these are the coolest looking brichardi variant. However, there is little information on the internet. I was hoping some of the experts can help with additional information.

I found this link with good information but you need to do a yahoo translate to read it.

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_ur ... =yfp-t-501

Thanks in advance for any additional information. :thumb:


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

I've talked to people in Germany regarding this specie and even though the juvies look amazing color wise the color will fade over time. I can't confirm this because I've never kept this particular specie. What strikes me the most are the blue eyes. Overall this is a beautiful fish.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.

what strikes me the most is how rare they are.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

The second pic is the one that got me liking these guys in the first place,
I have seen the pics on the other site and I'm not impressed by them at all. If they really do turn white when scared, I would be inclined to tape a pic of a shark to the side of the tank.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Good thing that impression is in the eye of the beholder.

Maybe I can get you a picture of them when the are spooked - but with out the shark.

D


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think you mean beauty is in the eye of the beerholder. Your fish are nice Donald, I'm starting to think that the second pic is not exactly the typical look of these guys. I would love to see some scared shots.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

noddy said:


> I think you mean beauty is in the eye of the beerholder. Your fish are nice Donald, I'm starting to think that the second pic is not exactly the typical look of these guys. I would love to see some scared shots.


Umm, I don't drink alcohol. (and I have my reasons)

That second picture in the series above resembles them quite well but you are correct about it not being typical. When these fish are freaked out, they turn a white to light gray color. Then you just see the patches of yellow and brown. The pictures in this lthread are not mine.

Here are 2 from there:


















Notice in the second picture I posted, the light gray to white on the head area.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

noddy said:


> I think you mean beauty is in the eye of the beerholder. Your fish are nice Donald, I'm starting to think that the second pic is not exactly the typical look of these guys. I would love to see some scared shots.


Hey noddy,

Your are right as the second picture is not a typically look for them. When they get scared (like just dropping them in a tank from another tank or turning on the lights in the middle of the night) they do get very white. But normally they are just brown and yellow with blue eyes.

To me these guys and the tropheus mtoto are both very nice and rare tropheus. These are not the colorfully ones that your everyday tropheus keep likes but rareness is just so big a factor for me. I have seen so many tropheus over the years it's nice to took at something that you don't see all the time.

Just IMHO. :wink:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Donald do post pictures of the new additions to your group!

I would love to see some FTS pictures. A colony of 40 is nice man. :thumb:


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Give me a few weeks. Everyone get QT for a least 1 week. It's a regimen I started years ago, and been very successful with.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I feel you bro. I do the same thing. The ones I got are in QT right now too. It just that the QT is the same tank the are actually going to stay in.

If that tank wasn't free, i would just keep them in a 55g tub, which is what I normally do with fishes I get.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree mj, the brichardi are some of the nicest trophs out there. I almost bought a group of mtoto but ended up getting some linangu instead (tank space issue). It will be interesting to see how the namansi look after they have settled in for a few weeks. If they look anything like the really yellow ones, I'm coming for a drive. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't think they are normally really really yellow. It's a mood thing like all other trophs.

I took some pictures with my cheap camera today. I'll post some pictures soon.

You welcome to come down to the South anytime brother!

I got cold beer waitin on you. :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be able to take you up on that one day m.j :thumb:
How many did you pick up ?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I could only get 20 WC.

The demand for them was high! Two boxes came in with two months and all are already sold off.

Still decent, I got them in my 4 footer so 20 adults is fine.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

So here are some pictures I shot off right after a water change.

Please excuse the cheap point and shoot.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

very cool. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks man. They just been in my tank for a week and in the states for two weeks. I hope they show more yellow as they settle down and the males get a chance to show off for the ladies.

I had 5 not eating when they first came in but started with the metro treatment asap.

Up until yesterday, I had two not taking any type of foods but today another one started eating. Still in bad shape and just taking a little bit of flakes at a time. At least she is eating.

As of right now there is one that still doesn't eat.....think I might lose her. :?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats man, they are starting to show some real nice colour. I think they are already showing a lot more yellow and could turn out to be stunning fish. Try some nls thera+A crushed up and soaked in metro for the last iffy one. Keep the pics coming bro. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks noody,

All are taking flakes except that one namansi and a petro longola that I got as a tank mate with them. I got them eating NLS, but only like 12 are eating the pellets as of now. I do plan on moving them over to completely eating NLS. Kind of just depends on when they all want to eat it.

I'll try to take some more pictures with them settled in. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

little update.

All are eating pellets now.

Just added some rocks to the tank and already seeing a little shake and bake.


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

looking good mj!!!
i see you have a fm longola with them...wanna sell it?LOL!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Good eye on the female longola!

I'm not interested in selling her right now.

I actually have 4, 1m:3f.

I had to take her out of the main tank cause she was not eating when I first got her. After a few days in the tank she was really getting picked on by the other 3.

I had to remove her and put her in the current holding tank that she's in.

She still doesn't eat flakes or pellets!

The only thing she eats is nori seaweed and algae off the rocks.

Hopefully she will turn the corner and start eating. She needs to put on some weight.


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

how are the other 3 getting along?i'm left with a pair.my male is mean,mean,mean!he killed the other female! :x 
so now i have the male in 1 tank and the fm in the other with my ilangi,but she runs the show and have not gotten any breeding from the ilangi since.the male is in with my petro texas bulu and no breeding from them either.i'm going to have to do some rearranging! :?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Brian?

I thought you lost that big nice looking male?

Man, from keeping petros I've notice that if you start off with keeping them a little young, like keeping them and they will be breeding size and age within 6 months to 1 year.

This lets them grow up together a little and be less aggressive. The other three fight but nothing close to doing damage on each other. there is more aggression between my lufubu it seems like.


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i lost the 1o inch male but i still have a 9 inch one!  
he is crazy to.
i think you are right about keeping them when they are young...letting them grow up together!
i have my 13 kasumbe juvies together and they school together,pretty cool to watch at 2-3 inches. opcorn:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Post some pictures bro!

I got some new pictures of my namansi.....I'll post a picture my of smaller female longola just for you. :dancing:





































She is about 3.5''. Did eat anything but algae off the rocks for the first month. She learned to eat flakes like last week. Hope she can put on more size and color.

p.s. why you been slow on the BOX? check your PM on the BOX about Dane.

-thai


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Namansi's are looking good mj, I see a trew as well in there.
Where you been hiding man?


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

hey mj,
i dont have any new pm's on there. i check a few times a day.
i'll post some pics later on tonight or tomorrow.
i actually put the male and female together with my ilangi and he dont even mess with her...yet!
shoot me another pm about dane,or was it just posted on the forum?
your fish look great by the way!!! :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

noddy said:


> Namansi's are looking good mj, I see a trew as well in there.
> Where you been hiding man?


Thanks bro!

Yeah there is a female trew in there. I got her on an impulse buy, plus it was stupid cheap. I'm not going to have her long cause I'm giving her to a friend soon.

I been hiding on houstonfishbox. I don't get on trophs.com anymore cause Steve is a cry baby.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

mobas4-life said:


> hey mj,
> i dont have any new pm's on there. i check a few times a day.
> i'll post some pics later on tonight or tomorrow.
> i actually put the male and female together with my ilangi and he dont even mess with her...yet!
> ...


Thanks Brian. They don't look as good as that male you had! That thing was a monster. Perfect looking longola male too. Man, I like your kasumbe. If you still down to ship I might buy some off you when I sell these longolas. They bred again yet?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Here some more pictures of the longolas and namansi.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Gentlemen, please use private messages to discuss buying and selling. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry about that. :thumb:


----------

